# Beach City Wildlife Area??????



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Does anyone know exactly where they turn the pheasants loose at Beach City Wildlife area? i hunted over off of Dundee Wilmot road last weekend but we didnt see any people or any pheasants but the dnr site says they turned 100 birds loose there am i in the right area we were parked just past the GRA property on Dundee Wilmot road can someone steer me in the right direction please im going back down this weekend on saturday morning.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

pm sent...call me for directions


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Well I know where 7 of em are at! You need a decent dog to put them up.


----------

